# Hash question



## ston-loc (Sep 24, 2011)

Possibly silly question, but reading Hick's hash definition thread, it say hash is derived from sativa plants. Does that mean what I read it as? No hash from indicas?
First grow, and going to be my first attempt at making hash with the trimmings too. I have 2 sativas and 2 indicas. Is it best to make the hash seperate with each strain, or can I use all the trim together? hmmm.


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 24, 2011)

Indicas or Afghanis are usually the bests for hash ... Haven't read the sticky yet ...

If you want to feel the difference between strains is better to make it seperated ... If that is not of your interest it is ok to mix.

Last hash that i have made was bubblehash with a 70mic bag. Good stuff. Mixed trimming :hubba:


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks, I figured as much, which is why i even thought it was a silly question. Just wanted to make sure.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 25, 2011)

Like puffin said, anything with trichs makes good hash.  There is no reason to believe that indicas are better for hash.  I have never been able to tell a difference in taste or high between different strains after you make hash.  I simply mix all my trim together.  I also have started using less bags as I also do not see that much differnce between the hash in the different bags.


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 25, 2011)

A more resinous plant is better for hash  ... usually indicas and afghanis have more resin.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 25, 2011)

I have plenty of very resinous sativa dominant strains.  Also, afghan strains are indicas.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 25, 2011)

:ciao:  


Happy Hashing

:bong:


----------

